# Independence II *and Hurricane Arthur Tracking



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Putting this thread up for tracking the Independence II & Hurricane/Tropical Storm Arthur.

Voyage Information
Shipping Line
WWL
Voyage ID
CA426
Vessel
INDEPENDENCE II
Port Of Loading
BREMERHAVEN
Departure Date (dd/mm/yyyy)
24/06/2014
Destination Date (dd/mm/yyyy)
09/07/2014

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 22/06/2014 25/06/2014
GOTHENBURG SWEDEN 26/06/2014 26/06/2014
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 28/06/2014 28/06/2014
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 29/06/2014 30/06/2014
HALIFAX, NS CANADA 07/07/2014 07/07/2014
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 09/07/2014 10/07/2014
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 14/07/2014 14/07/2014
CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 15/07/2014 15/07/2014


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/367318000


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

She's currently on her way to Bremerhaven to pick up our cars...

Draught	9.3m
Destination	BREMERHAV
ETA	2014-06-22 05:30 UTC
Speed recorded (Max / Average)	15.9 / 15.3 knots
Info Received	2014-06-20 18:20


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

It looks like it makes the Gothenburg stop.  

I hate when I get those...it's an extra 800 miles of waiting!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

An extra 800 miles!  When the Independence departs, my car will have sat in Germany for 18 days. I think this will be a looong redelivery.


----------



## llipsig (Mar 28, 2007)

Also on Independence II
It will have been 13 days in Germany since I dropped my F33 off at MUC on 6/11. Also in Chicago, perhaps we will ride on same truck together as well.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

llipsig said:


> Also on Independence II
> It will have been 13 days in Germany since I dropped my F33 off at MUC on 6/11. Also in Chicago, perhaps we will ride on same truck together as well.


Let's hope it's the first one out of port!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

She's currently docked at Bremerhaven doing her unload/load routine.

Info Received: *3 min ago (2014-06-22 15:11)* 
Area: *North Sea* 
Latitude / Longitude: *53.56744 / 8.549265* 
Speed/Course: *3.0kn / 6°* 
Currently in Port: *BREMERHAVEN [DE]*


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Currently she's still stopped in port at Bremerhaven. WTH!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, she's moving again, on towards Gothenburg.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

She's still on her way to Gothenburg.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

It seems like she is about a day behind schedule.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Still in port at Gothebnurg. Next stop, Zeebrugge, Belgium. This boat will spend more time dinking around Europe than crossing the Atlantic.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

She's underway in the North sea on the way to Zeebrugge.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Currently docked in Zeebrugge.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

In port on Southampton! Next up: Atlantic crossing!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

She's on her way! Destination: Halifax!


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Hopefully the Halifax stop is shorter than mine. Fedora spent >48 hours there, which surprised me, since there are like 7 people in Canada. I think storms may have had an impact (weather was pretty crappy), because the NYC stop was much shorter.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Position on 7-1*

http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=WGAX


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

So now it's a race with a potential hurricane.....Crap!!!!


----------



## mgbkurtz (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm about 30 miles from Port Elizabeth and expecting Thursday mid-day, so maybe they'll be loading the trucks on Thursday morning? One nice advantage living in NJ.


----------



## kvkumb (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Folks, I have been tracking the forum for a while and thanks for all the amazing updates. My car was on Independence II as well and just got a call from my CA that they are expecting the car to be ready for pickup by Friday afternoon. This forum has been really helpful so I thought to share the news with you guys


----------



## llipsig (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats! Almost makes me wish I lived in NJ


----------



## mgbkurtz (Jul 8, 2014)

llipsig said:


> Congrats! Almost makes me wish I lived in NJ


No one would live in New Jersey if they had a wish!


----------



## kvkumb (Jul 15, 2014)

Another update!!
VDC cleared  Waiting for the truck to pickup


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

kvkumb said:


> Another update!!
> VDC cleared  Waiting for the truck to pickup


Sweet!


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Independence II is still moored in NYC! Something's going down...

Lucky it sh*t the bed there, and not Halifax or Southampton!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

FastMarkA said:


> Independence II is still moored in NYC! Something's going down...
> 
> Lucky it sh*t the bed there, and not Halifax or Southampton!


Amen! That's so strange!


----------



## llipsig (Mar 28, 2007)

Just spoke to the very helpful folks at BMW ED phone line (800-932-0831). Good news is my car was released from VDC to the carrier yesterday afternoon. She said by law the carrier has to get it on a truck within either 24 or 48 hours (I can't remember which) but that was interesting news to me. 

Unfortunately she says the tracking system still shows arrival at my dealer on 7/22. Suggested I call back Friday and she would have a more firm ETA. Sounds like it could arrive Monday 7/21 also. Would make more sense given M530 and I are likely on same truck going to dealerships less than an hour apart and he's hearing 7/21. But I won't count my chickens........


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

llipsig said:


> She said_* by law*_ the carrier has to get it on a truck within either 24 or 48 hours (I can't remember which) but that was interesting news to me.


Huh? Me thinks she's confusing a legal requirement with a contractual requirement.


----------



## A10Driver (Jul 17, 2014)

Team, thanks for the updates. Very interesting thread. I'm waiting for a 535i from BMW Military Sales on this ship. Latest word I got was 18 Jul to Brunswick.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

llipsig said:


> Unfortunately she says the tracking system still shows arrival at my dealer on 7/22. Suggested I call back Friday and she would have a more firm ETA. Sounds like it could arrive Monday 7/21 also. Would make more sense given M530 and I are likely on same truck going to dealerships less than an hour apart and he's hearing 7/21. But I won't count my chickens........


Monday would be fantastic since that's the day my old lease is up! But my CA says that there is a few days grace period so not to worry if it's Tuesday...


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

For those of you still following, the Independence is on her way to Charleston and is due to arrive there tomorrow.


----------



## llipsig (Mar 28, 2007)

Great News - Just spoke to BMW and car is scheduled to arrive at my suburban Chicago dealership TOMORROW!! Big change from Tuesday that it had been showing. Me530 assume yours will also arrive tomorrow. Unfortunately no idea when and if it can be prepped in time for me to pick it up or have to wait until Monday.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

llipsig said:


> great news - just spoke to bmw and car is scheduled to arrive at my suburban chicago dealership tomorrow!! Big change from tuesday that it had been showing. Me530 assume yours will also arrive tomorrow. Unfortunately no idea when and if it can be prepped in time for me to pick it up or have to wait until monday.


omg omg omg omg!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

My CA just texted me to let me know my car has arrived!! :bigpimp::bigpimp:


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## manuhk (May 14, 2003)

Awesome 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

And indeed I have my new car and turned in my old car!


----------

